# Olympic surf reel?



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have had this Olympic Dolphin model 612 for years. Got it at a fleamarket down in Texas. Never seen another one...don't know anything about it. Looks very similar to a Squidder. Anybody out there got a clue? Used to cast it around in the Gulf, and the Houston ship channel. I bought it used back in the 80's...that's about all I know about it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

olympic came out in the late 70s...they made a good reel...very innovative designs...i'm not familiar with the dolphin but if its like their spinners it would be a good reel...i think diawa bought olympic...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Montgomery Wards used to sell Olympic. I have a 11' surf rod bought mid 80's from there. The reel took a beating on the jetties in NJ and the rocks in Hawaii so it has been retired and probably trashed by now, the Rod on the other hand is still rock solid. I had to repair a guid this spring, but that is it. I can't count the number of fish this rod has caught.....It was defenitely built to last. If the reel works, I'd stick with it if thier rods say anything about thier reels it should be around for a while.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

The reel is on a 6 1/2' offshore trolling/jigging type rod. Never put it on a surf rod and tried casting with it. I'm thinking of peeling off the heavy braid that's on it, and setting it up on a 10'-11' surf rod. 

Used to fish for alligator gar with it, when I lived down in Texas. All I ever did with it is rig up a huge chunk of cut bait or live fish, and lob it into the ship channel (surprising I never caught an actual alligator doing that ). I never thought to try it out for surf casting. It's been sitting around collecting dust for years. Guess I've got an excuse to buy a new rod... !


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooops, miss that edit feature...anyway thanks for the info. I was curious about this reel, and now I know 100 times more about it than I did yesterday!!


----------

